# Dishwasher not draining completely



## Homeschool Mami

My dishwasher, a Frigidaire that fits under the counter, does not completely drain.  The water sits in the bottom underneath the filter like thing and smells really rancid.  I have not been using it to do dishes, but periodically have to run it just to get the bad smell to go away.  

How do I check for clogs?  I'm not sure where to even start since it's an under-the-counter model.  

Help!


----------



## jeff1

G'day,



> My dishwasher, a Frigidaire that fits under the counter



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html Some model# helps.



> does not completely drain. The water sits in the bottom underneath the filter like thing



Can you see water inside when the cycle is done/over? Or do you have to remove something to see this water?



> How do I check for clogs?



Normally need to remove the access panals, turn off the power and physically remove/check the hoses/drain pump right from the exit point at the d/w all the way to the house plumbing ( usually under the sink area ).

jeff.


----------



## Homeschool Mami

Thanks, Jeff

My Model # is FDB126RBQ0

I don't see water in the bottom of the dishwasher unless I lift the round filter/cover thing that covers the drain in the bottom.  In there there is ALWAYS some water left and that is where it gets rancid-smelling.  

The access panel is removed, but I am nervous disconnecting it because I don't want to mess anything up


----------



## jeff1

> I don't see water in the bottom of the dishwasher unless I lift the round filter/cover thing that covers the drain in the bottom



Water is suppose to be there, primed pump is always full of water even when no more is comming out of the drain.



> it gets rancid-smelling



Not using the d/w often enough? Bad water? Why does it smell? Drain hooked up on the wrong side of the sink trap? My own d/w is similier to yours and gets ran once a day and we have no smell.

http://www.frigidaire.com/support/ResultsPage.asp?strModel=FDB126RBQ0&User=&Search=Search
Manual from Frigidaire.

jeff.


----------



## dots

I'm also having problems with my dishwasher (same model I believe) not draining. I've looked at the Frigidaire Manual and it was no help.

The problem though is that once the cycle is done there is water at the bottom of the tub (at least a good inch of it), it's dirty and doesn't smell too pleasant either. 

The first time it happened we cupped all the water out and ran a light cycle again. If we stopped the cycle in the middle the water would drain (except there was still water underneath the self cleaning filter) but it at least would not gather. However, if we let the cycle run all the way through the dry cycle the water would accumulate there. 

We do not have a food waste disposer and I have no idea where the knockout plug to look for is. We've taken it apart and cannot find where a clog maybe, and when I empty a sink full of water it drains a little slow but nothing too noticeable. 

Any tips?


----------



## jeff1

Hi,



> same model I believe



Need to check for your model# and post it 
http://www.applianceaid.com/model.html

jeff.


----------



## ylime26

Homeschool Mami said:


> Thanks, Jeff
> 
> My Model # is FDB126RBQ0
> 
> I don't see water in the bottom of the dishwasher unless I lift the round filter/cover thing that covers the drain in the bottom.  In there there is ALWAYS some water left and that is where it gets rancid-smelling.
> 
> The access panel is removed, but I am nervous disconnecting it because I don't want to mess anything up




Did you ever figure out the problem??  My dishewasher is doing the same exact thing.


----------



## JALEXED2

You may look at a posting earlier referencing a dishwasher not draining completely (7-10-2009).  It refers to a  GE dishwasher.  I'm not sure at all if the Frigidaire is similar to GE dishwashers or not.  Here is a link that is referred to:  GE Dishwasher Drainology | Dishwasher Repair | Fixitnow.com Samurai Appliance Repair Man

My problem turned out to be the check valve as referred to in the article.  As suggested by earlier replies, remove the plastic screens etc... that should be fairly easy to remove and see if there is any foreign material in there.  I assume the dishwasher WAS working properly at one time, so I'm doubtful you have pipings/connections/wiring etc... are wrong.  

Good luck and report back on what you find so others can get a heads up!


----------



## youarearadio

I have a Frigidaire #FDB1200RGCO and it is not running at all when I push any buttons, though the lights still come on. Also water seems to have collected at the bottom. What kind of problem am I looking at?


----------



## HandyWoman2

I have a Fridgidare dishwasher with the same problem.  It's brand new and I've only done 3 loads of slightly dirty dishes.  The bottom 'cup' is always full and smells like pond scum.  It's just me so I only turn it on when full, once a week or less.  There hasn't been anything to clog it.  Could this be a lemon?


----------



## HandyWoman2

After bleach, draining and hating my dishwasher, I have a fix!  It was a really simple fix, the drain hose that goes into the disposal (or drain)  has to be higher at some point than the disposal.  There is a siphon effect when it's lower and pulls water from the drain.  I raised it up and hooked it up to the bottom of the cabinet with a piece of coat hanger and it's not smelled or had water in it since.  

Hope it works as well for others as it did for me.  Ten minutes and a wire coat hanger beats a house call.


----------



## charliemccain

dots said:


> I'm also having problems with my dishwasher (same model I believe) not draining. I've looked at the Frigidaire Manual and it was no help.
> 
> The problem though is that once the cycle is done there is water at the bottom of the tub (at least a good inch of it), it's dirty and doesn't smell too pleasant either.
> 
> The first time it happened we cupped all the water out and ran a light cycle again. If we stopped the cycle in the middle the water would drain (except there was still water underneath the self cleaning filter) but it at least would not gather. However, if we let the cycle run all the way through the dry cycle the water would accumulate there.
> 
> We do not have a food waste disposer and I have no idea where the knockout plug to look for is. We've taken it apart and cannot find where a clog maybe, and when I empty a sink full of water it drains a little slow but nothing too noticeable.
> 
> Any tips?



This is "most user-unfriendly" site I've visited in awhile. See lots of questions similar to my own - but no answers seen or intuitive way to get answers. What a mess!!!! I'll check with other sites that are more userfriendly.


----------



## oldognewtrick

charliemccain said:


> This is "most user-unfriendly" site I've visited in awhile. See lots of questions similar to my own - but no answers seen or intuitive way to get answers. What a mess!!!! I'll check with other sites that are more userfriendly.



Well, that sounds like a good plan. Hope it works out for ya, and thanks for stopping by.


----------



## inspectorD

I hear ya!!...oh yeah, I think you get what you pay for around here..

But I could be wrong about that too.


----------



## Forsaken

oldog/newtrick said:


> Well, that sounds like a good plan. Hope it works out for ya, and thanks for stopping by.



~((( LMBO! Haaaa Haaaa Haaaaaaaaa!! Your str8 up "user-friendly" reply to ole cranky pantz was so genuinely funnieee, dat a whole mouthful of Mt.Dew bout came blastin out all over mah droid!!! I sometimes just simply don't remotely comprehend why peeps that for whatever reason can't be thankful for NOTHIN and somehow justify  being so negative and ungrateful for TOTALLY FREE HELP & ADVICE!! My gosh man, just keep the useless comments in your piehole and move on! Geeeeezzz! )))~


----------



## Forsaken

charliemccain said:


> This is "most user-unfriendly" site I've visited in awhile. See lots of questions similar to my own - but no answers seen or intuitive way to get answers. What a mess!!!! I'll check with other sites that are more userfriendly.



If the site is that bad, why not simply keep on keepin on Charles!?! Geeeeezzz *Pointin to mah head*  "I've got kidneys, I've got Kidneys"!! LOL!!


----------



## oldognewtrick

Forsaken said:


> If the site is that bad, why not simply keep on keepin on Charles!?! Geeeeezzz *Pointin to mah head*  "I've got kidneys, I've got Kidneys"!! LOL!!



Give ol Charlie a break, he was probably just having a bad day or maybe just over compensating for other inadequacies in his life.


----------



## Forsaken

Yeah, you're right....."Dual Inadequcies Disorder"!! LOL


----------



## bostondon

short term solution--just run the rinse only cycle--water is not in bottom afterwards, but still colelcts in bottom on normal wash cycles.


----------



## Wuzzat?

I thought the end-of-cycle water is there to prevent the seals from drying out.

Charlie should check out YouTube for unfriendliness, where posters argue over what woman sings better than what other woman.  They pretty much all sound good to me.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nLKXxzVqTY[/ame]


----------



## Wuzzat?

charliemccain said:


> This is "most user-unfriendly" site I've visited in awhile. See lots of questions similar to my own - but no answers seen or intuitive way to get answers. What a mess!!!! I'll check with other sites that are more userfriendly.


Mr. McCain?

Every time I think I've seen all the mind games people play, up pops a new one.  

Yours has the quality of a sniper, a person who shoots and then hides.  I'm sure I can find a video about this that tells how to deal with "difficult people at work" or some such thing.

Come on back and let's talk about your post and your motives.  What can you lose?


----------



## oldognewtrick

Wuzzat, let it go...Charlie has moved on to lend help and support to others on the interweb that need help and reassurance. Just like The Capped Crusader, he only comes around at the bleakest of moments to save the innocent and protect the downtrodden....


----------



## Wuzzat?

And if he comes back, he's mine, cape and all!


----------



## greennerd

Charlie is right.  This site is very helpful, but it seems most of the people providing the answers are more excited to dodge a bullet than offer assistance.  I work in the Information Technology arena, and I can relate to the ambiguous questions from uninformed users, and I can also relate to arrogant technicians feeling superior to someone due to having specialized skills and abilities.  

I realize that you must feel awfully important with your home appliance wisdom.  However, I do not understand why you so readily insult Charlie for his very truthful observation.  

Take it all with a grain of salt.  I only joined this page to leave this message, and do not plan on returning either.   

It's a huge ego thing.  I get that.


----------



## nealtw

Well, ok then


----------



## Bbcv

Fix fix fix fix fix 

I too have a brand new dishwasher and couldn't figure how water was pooling at the bottom. 

I was about to pull my dishwasher out to check the hose for food that may have been lodged.  Before that I checked the hose to see if all was well and I noticed that the hose was bent and had a kink.  

When I installed the hose it was nice and ridged but as time goes on the hot water that drains from the dishwasher will bend the hose and create a kink.  

Check the whole length of the hose for any type of hard bend. 

Good luck


----------



## Drywallinfo

Would not meeting the syphon requirement with a high loop cause this?  See http://www.structuretech1.com/2010/07/dishwasher-drain/  And it seems this would apply to any dishwasher.


----------

